# New guy - Hello everybody.



## paul_beecham (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not a professional musician, just a keen amateur.
I live in the south of England, where I potter about writing the odd tune on my PC. I was involved in a progressive rock project a few years ago which generated a CD, but the demands of a growing family meant I had to give it up. I still hope to spend more time on music in the future, meanwhile I'm trying to improve my compositional abilities to a more satisfying level.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## paul_beecham (Aug 18, 2005)

It does, but unfortunately the mp3 links are broken, so it's not possible to listen to samples. If I was still involved I'd have done something about it, but it's no longer up to me.

You can read a bit about the band if you want to though.
http://www.thieveskitchen.com/

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 18, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Paul - nice that you found us. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## José Herring (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Paul and welcome.

If you want to improve your musical chops you've come to the right place. Besides from the many knowledgable posters all of which are tops in this new field, there's also a not too expensive educational course that you can hook up with. It's called EIS. Take a listen to the works of the students who are on the course and realize that many were quite new to composing themselves.

Cheers and enjoy it here. I know I do.

Jose


----------



## paul_beecham (Aug 19, 2005)

Interest in the EIS is a large part of why I joined the forum. However, I've been in touch with David Blumberg and sadly, although I could afford books 1 & 2, I can't afford the tutoring. Reading between the lines, I don't think the books are available without the tutoring, so I'll just have to carry on as I am.
Still, it's nice to interact with a creative buch of folks.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## Jackull (Aug 19, 2005)

paul_beecham said:


> Interest in the EIS is a large part of why I joined the forum. However, I've been in touch with David Blumberg and sadly, although I could afford books 1 & 2, I can't afford the tutoring. Reading between the lines, I don't think the books are available without the tutoring, so I'll just have to carry on as I am.
> quote]
> 
> Welcome Paul, You won't regret joining this forum. Lots of heavy cats & yes EiS is good too. It's sad that you won't be able to get the tutoring, however the eis discussion is getting active now so you night pick up some good stuff. have fun
> ...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 19, 2005)

paul_beecham said:


> Interest in the EIS is a large part of why I joined the forum. However, I've been in touch with David Blumberg and sadly, although I could afford books 1 & 2, I can't afford the tutoring. Reading between the lines, I don't think the books are available without the tutoring, so I'll just have to carry on as I am.
> Still, it's nice to interact with a creative buch of folks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul.



Hey Paul, why not just try one lesson? I think you may find it quite informative and the benefits outweighing the cost. You could try getting book 1 & 2 later - I think its possible to get each lesson printed out if you take on a lesson to lesson basis.


----------



## paul_beecham (Aug 19, 2005)

$50 including shipping for the books is not a problem, it's the cost of 4 lessons paid in advance that I can't afford or justify. I wasn't offered alternative tuition schemes, so I assumed that to buy the books, I have to pay for 4 lessons as well. Anyone currently studying with David presumably knows his rates, which I'd rather not reveal here. I'm not complaining, for anyone aiming at being a professional, the investment is obviously worthwhile, but as a hobbyist with limited funds, I can't justify it at this time.
David was very understanding, by the way.

<EDIT>
I've just sent David another email asking about single lessons in case I had the wrong end of the stick. If I can buy the 2 books and then get occasional lessons as and when I can scrape the money together that would be great.
</EDIT>

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 19, 2005)

Ey Paul,

Welcome to the club... enjoy... 

Cheers,


----------



## paul_beecham (Aug 20, 2005)

David has kindly referred me to another tutor, who may be able to provide ad hoc tuition, so things could still turn out ok.  

Cheers,
Paul.


----------

